# entre algodones



## sgtarik

¿Como puedo traducir la expresión "criarse entre algodones" en ingles?

quiero referirme a cuando un niño es criado protegido de practicamente todo daño o peligro posible.


----------



## roxcyn

Smothered, overprotected, too cautious, too authoritative, etc

Pablo


----------



## sgtarik

gracias, pero ¿existe alguna expresion que sea parecida, mas que una traduccion literal?


----------



## Vol Nation

Tomando en cuenta el contexto que Ud. nos da, yo diría que “entre algodones” quisiera decir “sheltered.”  De alguien que se crió entre algodones, decimos mucho en inglés: “He had a very sheltered childhood” or “He had a very sheltered upbringing.”  

“Too authoritative” se referiría a los padres que le cria – que ellos son dictatorial.  “Smothered” funcionaría bien.  Quiere decir, entre otras cosas, “asfixiar” y “cubrir,” pero mayormente y con respeto a los niños quiere decir “cubrir con besos/amor, etc...”  Le cedo que cuando un joven se criase entre algodones, es muy probable que sus padres le habrían cubierto con besos y amor.  Sólo es que “smother” tiene un significado distinto, aunque sea sutil.  Por ejemplo, aunque uno diga “sheltered childhood” sin contexto se entenderá  perfectamente porque es una frase puesta.  Pero sin contexto (probablemente) no se diría “He was smothered as a child.”  Sin más contexto, eso suena como sus padres le asfixiasen – o al menos crearía confusión sobre este punto.     

En cuanto a su otra pregunta, no hay una traducción literal que sepa yo.  Literalmente “entre algodones” quiere decir “between cottons.”  Y esa frase no tiene sentido – menos un contexto (muy) específico, supongo, el cual no me viene a mente ahora.  Si yo tuviera su lugar, no me preocuparía de encontrar una traducción literal; mejor que transmita el significado deseado.  Aunque tal vez la gente lo averigüe, por ejemplo con “smothered,” no se sonará tan natural como si sólo usase la frase bien puesta –  “sheltered.”

Ojalá que esto le ayude, y que en verdad más valga tarde que nunca.


----------



## albertovidal

As far as I know, the English expression is _"pampered"_ o _"mollycoddled"_


----------



## Vol Nation

La frase más usada es "sheltered."

“Pampered” está bien, pero también describe a una mujer que tuviere todo que desearía.  Me acuerda también de un anuncio que un balneario pondría en el radio: “Ladies, come pamper yourself, and be Queen for a day, with our special package:  Deep tissue massage, facial, manicure and pedicure.”  Cosas así se escucha mucho.  

“Mollycoddled” se entiende, pero sin más contexto no sería claro que estuviera hablando de un niño que se crí o entre algodones.  También se sonaría muy afectado.  "Mollycoddled” suena como saliera de una película del viejo oeste – o sea, se suena al año 1875.  Si no mal recuerdo, creo que la palabra aparece en la película “The Unforgiven” con Clint Eastwood.  En ese caso, el aguacil hablaba de "mollycoddling" los criminales.  Ah, también hay una película que se llama “The Mollycoddle” pero no recuerdo exactamente cuando saliera – ¿los años 20? 

De todos modos, “pampered” y tambien “mollycoddle” se puede referir al tratamiento de adultos.  Eso les distingue de “sheltered,” la cual lleva la connotación de proteger a un niño.  
Créemelo; “sheltered childhood” es una frase muy bien hecha en inglés.


----------



## Filis Cañí

Sería un error fatal traducirlo como_ fed with a silver spoon_.

(Gracias, Vol Nation.)

Y olé.


----------



## albertovidal

Vol Nation said:


> La frase más usada es "sheltered."
> 
> “Pampered” está bien, pero también describe a una mujer que tuviere todo que desearía.  Me acuerda también de un anuncio que un balneario pondría en el radio: “Ladies, come pamper yourself, and be Queen for a day, with our special package:  Deep tissue massage, facial, manicure and pedicure.”  Cosas así se escucha mucho.
> 
> “Mollycoddled” se entiende, pero sin más contexto no sería claro que estuviera hablando de un niño que se crí o entre algodones.  También se sonaría muy afectado.  "Mollycoddled” suena como saliera de una película del viejo oeste – o sea, se suena al año 1875.  Si no mal recuerdo, creo que la palabra aparece en la película “The Unforgiven” con Clint Eastwood.  En ese caso, el aguacil hablaba de "mollycoddling" los criminales.  Ah, también hay una película que se llama “The Mollycoddle” pero no recuerdo exactamente cuando saliera – ¿los años 20?
> 
> De todos modos, “pampered” y tambien “mollycoddle” se puede referir al tratamiento de adultos.  Eso les distingue de “sheltered,” la cual lleva la connotación de proteger a un niño.
> Créemelo; “sheltered childhood” es una frase muy bien hecha en inglés.




Ok. Your remark has been duly noted.
Thanks


----------



## Vol Nation

Se dice más, “S/he was born with a silver spoon in his mouth.”   Y no, no tiene el mismo significado que “sheltered.”  No son iguales. 

Si alguien naciera con una cuchara de plata, querría decir que es rico.  (Él nació en cuna de oro.)  Muchas personas famosas han nacido en cuna de oro, y no crecieron entre algodones.  Al contrario, su riqueza les permitió que hicieran muchas cosas.  

“Someone with a sheltered childhood” se crió con padres que le prohibía todo, que no le dejaron experimentar el mundo – ni siquiera de una manera que se consideraría normal.  Sin duda, hay familias pobres y familias ricas que les tratan a sus niños así.


----------



## Paul Clancy

treated with kid gloves for the whole of its life

mollycoddle is a word that we use quite a bit in Ireland and it would not be regarded as old fashioned


----------



## Paul Clancy

Vol Nation said:


> Se dice más, “S/he was born with a silver spoon in his mouth.”   Y no, no tiene el mismo significado que “sheltered.”  No son iguales.
> 
> Si alguien naciera con una cuchara de plata, querría decir que es rico.  (Él nació en cuna de oro.)  Muchas personas famosas han nacido en cuna de oro, y no crecieron entre algodones.  Al contrario, su riqueza les permitió que hicieran muchas cosas.
> 
> “Someone with a sheltered childhood” se crió con padres que le prohibía todo, que no le dejaron experimentar el mundo – ni siquiera de una manera que se consideraría normal.  Sin duda, hay familias pobres y familias ricas que les tratan a sus niños así.



absolutely


----------



## Paul Clancy

Filis Cañí said:


> Sería un error fatal traducirlo como_ fed with a silver spoon_.
> 
> (Gracias, Vol Nation.)
> 
> Y olé.



agreed - but it is born with a silver spoon in one's mouth - not "fed" with a silver spoon


----------



## ptak30

The English expression "smothered in cotton wool" is virtually identical to the Spanish one being translated and with the same meaning when applied to kids. Google "smothered in cotton wool" and you'll find a number of examples of it being used like here.


----------



## Filis Cañí

Paul Clancy said:


> agreed - but it is born with a silver spoon in one's mouth - not "fed" with a silver spoon



How would you know, Paul?


----------



## albertovidal

I don't think "smothered in cotton wool" matches the Spanish expression "entre algodones".
It looks like if more likely refers to kids being restrained in their liberties by their parents.
Am I wrong?


----------



## roanheads

sgtarik said:


> ¿Como puedo traducir la expresión "criarse entre algodones" en ingles?
> 
> quiero referirme a cuando un niño es criado protegido de practicamente todo daño o peligro posible.



Hola sgtarik,

En un dicc. de categoría se ve que "se crió entre algodones " traduce "he had a pampered upbringing"
Por estos lares se oye de vez en cuando, refiriéndose a un niño o joven mimado o consentido, "he was brought up wrapped in cotton wool", es decir " se crió envuelto en ( entre ) algodones.
Por eso, se usa por acá casi la misma expresión, pero la nuestra con connotación mayor de mimar o consentir más bien que criar al niño en un ambiente protegido.

Claro está que entre regiones y paises surgen distintas opiniones , y guardo todo respeto a la opinión ajena.

Un saludo.


----------



## Paul Clancy

Filis Cañí said:


> How would you know, Paul?



fillis Cani - - the saying is "born with a silver spoon" not "fed with a silver spoon" - meaning s/he was born into a priviledged lifestyle


----------



## Paul Clancy

albertovidal said:


> I don't think "smothered in cotton wool" matches the Spanish expression "entre algodones".
> It looks like if more likely refers to kids being restrained in their liberties by their parents.
> Am I wrong?



In Ireland we would not use the verb "smothered" in this context but rather "wrapped"
so wrapped in cotton wool - meaning mollycoddled - protected, shielded


----------



## albertovidal

Paul Clancy said:


> In Ireland we would not use the verb "smothered" in this context but rather *"wrapped*"
> so wrapped in cotton wool - meaning mollycoddled - protected, shielded



That's a different story!


----------



## Filis Cañí

Paul Clancy said:


> fillis Cani - - the saying is "born with a silver spoon" not "fed with a silver spoon" - meaning s/he was born into a priviledged lifestyle



Dear Paul,
A saying is what people say, and I didn't make up the expression "fed with a silver spoon".

Y olé.


----------



## Paul Clancy

Filis Cañí said:


> Dear Paul,
> A saying is what people say, and I didn't make up the expression "fed with a silver spoon".
> 
> Y olé.



a saying - in Ireland - is an expression.  I would imagine "fed with a silver spoon" is what is said in USA English - it is not said in Ireland.  I did not mean to cause offence


----------



## albertovidal

Gentlemen, please let's try to keep a friendly atomosphere!


----------



## Vol Nation

Para aclarar, nunca he oído la expresión "fed with a silver spoon" y nací hablando inglés en los EEUU.  No es decir que la expresión no exista; es posible que en algun lugar se escuche.  No sé, pero quisiera aclarar la cosa.  

Si uno diga "sheltered," les aseguro que se entenderá en cualquier lugar.  Y estoy de acuerdo con AlbertoVidal; este foro es un sito para aprender.  Y poder hablar sin vergüenza es importante cuando uno está aprendiendo un idioma.  Sólo quisiera ofrecer mis pensamientos, y ofrecer también el conocimiento de un angloparlante sobre el asunto en cuestión.

¡Saludos!


----------



## cubaMania

Estoy de acuerdo que en EE.UU., también, la expresión es "born with a  silver spoon in his mouth", significando que alquien nacío en una  familia adinerada.
Para el asunto original de la consulta, sugiero el  uso de "overprotected" o "over-protected".  Hablamos de "an  overprotected childhood", "an overprotected child", "overprotective  parents", "over-protection", "over-protectiveness", etc.
A mi parecer  "a sheltered childhood" también comunica la idea.  Imagino que con una frase concreta (entera) usando el término en español, sería más fácil escoger entre las varias posibles traducciones al inglés.


----------



## Paul Clancy

Vol Nation said:


> Para aclarar, nunca he oído la expresión "fed with a silver spoon" y nací hablando inglés en los EEUU. No es decir que la expresión no exista; es posible que en algun lugar se escuche. No sé, pero quisiera aclarar la cosa.
> 
> Si uno diga "sheltered," les aseguro que se entenderá en cualquier lugar. Y estoy de acuerdo con AlbertoVidal; este foro es un sito para aprender. Y poder hablar sin vergüenza es importante cuando uno está aprendiendo un idioma. Sólo quisiera ofrecer mis pensamientos, y ofrecer también el conocimiento de un angloparlante sobre el asunto en cuestión.
> 
> ¡Saludos!



Vol Nation - that is all I was saying also.  I too am a mother tongue English speaker and I have never, ever heard "fed with a silver spoon".  It could well be said - but it is not, to my mind, or to my knowledge, a correct expression.


----------



## nangueyra

roxcyn said:


> Smothered, overprotected, too cautious, too authoritative, etc
> 
> Pablo



No estoy de acuerdo con "cautious" y "authoritative" en tanto se refieran a la persona así criada. No es que la persona sea "autoritaria" y obligue a los demás a criarla de esa manera. Son sus padres (en general) quienes deciden apartarla de todo aquello que, según ellos, pueda dañarla. Los que son demasiado "cautos" son los que lo crían de ese modo.

Saludos


----------



## Vol Nation

cubaMania said:


> Estoy de acuerdo que en EE.UU., también, la expresión es "born with a silver spoon in his mouth", significando que alquien nacío en una familia adinerada.<BR>Para el asunto original de la consulta, sugiero el uso de "overprotected" o "over-protected". Hablamos de "an overprotected childhood", "an overprotected child", "overprotective parents", "over-protection", "over-protectiveness", etc.<BR>A mi parecer "a sheltered childhood" también comunica la idea. Imagino que con una frase concreta (entera) usando el término en español, sería más fácil escoger entre las varias posibles traducciones al inglés.



¡Vaya! Estoy de acuerdo que “over-protected” también transmite la idea. Aquí decimos “sheltered,” pero tengo que admitir que al ver eso de “over-protected” capté la idea perfectamente. Acaso será una diferencia regional; no sé. De todos modos, dado el contexto que tenemos parece que funcionarían las dos opciones.


----------



## Pedrusconio

En un diccionario pone:
     He was always pampered
o también
     He had a pampered childhood


----------



## aurilla

Concuerdo con "sheltered". 

Ej. His was a very sheltered childhood.


----------



## aurilla

Pampered, molly-coddled, born with a silver spoon in his/her mouth means they were given everything they desired, whenever they wanted it and more. 

Over-protected and sheltered means he/she was not allowed to experience the ills and evils in the world around them, and thus have not had to defend themselves from it, nor recognize it when surrounded by it, in other words, may be totally naive, and has not developed "street smarts."


----------



## albertovidal

At least, in Argentina, "entre algodones" doesn't mean "over-protected" but refers to children being _cared and pampered_ during their upbringing.
The DRAE explanation agrees with they way we understand the idiom.
http://buscon.rae.es/draeI/SrvltConsulta?TIPO_BUS=3&LEMA=algodón


----------



## cubaMania

albertovidal said:


> At least, in Argentina, "entre algodones" doesn't mean "over-protected" but refers to children being _cared and pampered_ during their upbringing.
> The DRAE explanation agrees with they way we understand the idiom.
> http://buscon.rae.es/draeI/SrvltConsulta?TIPO_BUS=3&LEMA=algodón


En ese caso, entonces alguna forma de "pampered" o "mollycoddled" serviría.
En caso de la definición en el post #1 ("quiero referirme a cuando un niño es criado protegido de practicamente todo daño o peligro posible."), sería mejor alguna forma de "overprotected" o "sheltered".


----------



## aurilla

cubaMania said:


> En ese caso, entonces alguna forma de "pampered" o "mollycoddled" serviría.
> En caso de la definición en el post #1 ("quiero referirme a cuando un niño es criado protegido de practicamente todo daño o peligro posible."), sería mejor alguna forma de "overprotected" o "sheltered".



Para el post #1, de acuerdo, sería "overprotected" o "sheltered".


----------



## albertovidal

Concuerdo en que a lo que se refiere el forero el en post#1 corresponde decir "overprotected/sheltered".
En lo que disiento es en la utilización de la frase _"entre algodones"_ para describir esa situación.
La frase "entre algodones" proviene, en principio, de que el algodón al ser mullido le a confort al chico; segundo: el algodón lo mantiene en un ámbito cálido y, tercero: por la textura del algodón es como si su cuerpo estuviera siempre "acariciado". Por eso se dice que el niño ha sido cuidado, con ternura y mimado durante su crianza.
Saludos


----------



## aurilla

Encontré esta explicación para "entre algodones": http://bit.ly/sFGrJZ


----------



## Vol Nation

De acuerdo.  El contexto que nos dio el post #1 requiere "sheltered" u "overprotected."  Tal vez sería algo más si tuvieramos otro contexto.


----------



## Alexpal

Que tal: "Raised with a silver spoon in his/her mouth"?Se refiere a el se rcriado en cuna de plata, no sé si eso es lo que quieres decir.


----------



## albertovidal

I found some other definitions for "entre algodones"*

entre algodones * Con muchas atenciones y cuidados: como está enfermo, lo tienen entre algodones.

criar entre algodones (v.) baby, cherish, cocker, coddle  (colloquial), cosset, featherbed, foster, indulge, mollycoddle  (informal), nourish, pamper, spoil


----------

